# [PF] Redirect traffic to VLAN WAN.



## Radium (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi!

I have VoIP and IPTV from my ISP and they run through VLAN's for easy QoS and such.

I'm wondering how I would redirect all outbound traffic (heading for WAN) from the VoIP and IPTV adapters to their corresponding VLAN IDs on the WAN port and then remove the VLAN tag from all incoming VoIP and IPTV traffic and send it to the corresponding adapters. Would I use PF for this or are there other tools? How would I go about creating the VLAN's for the WAN port? I don't want the VLAN's to be visible on the LAN side.


----------

